
What Does Redux Do? (and when should you use it?) - dlcmh
https://daveceddia.com/what-does-redux-do/
======
acemarke
Great article from Dave, as always.

Worth noting that this is primarily about how Redux works with data flow in a
React app, and doesn't go further into its other benefits, like predictability
and debugging. I wrote some similar thoughts in a post I co-wrote for Full
Stack React on why Redux is useful in a React app [0]. The Redux FAQ also
helps answer "when should I use Redux?" [1].

For those looking to learn Redux, start with the official docs [2] and Dan
Abramov's videos on Egghead [3]. My React/Redux links list [4] has an
extensive list of additional tutorials and info.

[0] [https://www.fullstackreact.com/articles/redux-with-mark-
erik...](https://www.fullstackreact.com/articles/redux-with-mark-erikson/)

[1] [https://redux.js.org/docs/faq/General.html#general-when-
to-u...](https://redux.js.org/docs/faq/General.html#general-when-to-use)

[2] [https://redux.js.org/](https://redux.js.org/)

[3] [https://egghead.io/series/getting-started-with-
redux](https://egghead.io/series/getting-started-with-redux)

[4] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

------
bihnkim
For anyone who has read this post, I highly recommend you read through the
comments--in my opinion the author has missed the point of Redux completely
(at the time I am writing this reply), and there's a key thread in the
comments section that tries to set things straight.

